# Average Salary



## stubrie (May 1, 2002)

If by some stroke of the imagination you get hired on a town, do you get your full salary through the academy?
What can you make w/ OT in a town after graduation? (w/Quinn bill bachelor).
Lastly, if you are over 32 and you get into a town that accepts you, you go through the academy, and a few years down the road you want to tranfer to an under 32 town, can you?


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

What you are asking has a myriad of answers, every department is different, some will pay you academy step or lower, no quinn in academy, some departments don't have the quinn,some have nothing and others may have some stipends. OT is different from department to department, I used to work for a department that i can work 40 hrs of OT just about every week and now OT is very scarce, lucky if I get 8 hrs a week, details goes the same way. Yes you can lateral from a civil service department to another after one year unless you have a contract with the town and then both Chiefs have to agree on your lateral transfer, otherwise you have to quit your current department and hope to get scooped up by the other.


----------



## stubrie (May 1, 2002)

Thanks for answers.
Did not know that OT was scarce in some dept's.
Did not know about the transfer issue either.


----------

